# STICKYS [ out of date!]



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi 
IS it worth keeping the stickys in the rallie section when they
have long since past :roll: IE , MAY OR JUNE RALLIE S just gone...
Surly they should loose there sticky status after the rallie has taken place :roll: 1. too clear the top sticky section and tidy them up ..and 2, ..so to highlight the rallies coming up :wink:
just a observation :wink: 

saruman
_____________________________________________________
are we nearly there yet!


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Gaspode (Ken) has taken it on board to sort out all the issues concerning 'sticky' posts, hopefully this will create less clutter on the boards and as you say tidy things up :wink: 

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Saruman

Thanks for that very relevent observation. You're quite right in saying that things need sorting out - and Nukes new sticky block is at the heart of the solution.

As M&D say, I'm in the process of composing a post to explain the workings of the new sticky system so we all know the objectives and ground rules. The post is currently in the staff forum waiting for any comments from the other moderators. Once they have had a chance to peruse it, it will be posted up for everyone to read.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

gaspode said:


> Hi Saruman
> 
> Thanks for that very relevent observation. You're quite right in saying that things need sorting out - and Nukes new sticky block is at the heart of the solution.
> 
> As M&D say, I'm in the process of composing a post to explain the workings of the new sticky system so we all know the objectives and ground rules. The post is currently in the staff forum waiting for any comments from the other moderators. Once they have had a chance to peruse it, it will be posted up for everyone to read.


 hi gaspode"]
thanks for the reply, :wink:

RAY


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

Saruman said:


> hi
> IS it worth keeping the stickys in the rallie section when they
> have long since past :roll: IE , MAY OR JUNE RALLIE S just gone...
> Surly they should loose there sticky status after the rallie has taken place :roll: 1. too clear the top sticky section and tidy them up ..and 2, ..so to highlight the rallies coming up :wink:
> ...


hi just looked may rallie still a sticky last reply was in may :roll:
why cart it simply loose its sticky :roll: 
i know mods are very busy and i dont want to be pushey :wink: some tidying up needed . also when a rallie or informal meet is made a sticky a date must be a compulsary requirement so you can look without opening thread to find out
when it is :roll: i know most do but some do slip throw the net :wink: eg international balloon fes WHEN! :!: :!: please
How long will the topic remain sticky? 
"Sticky topics" will now remain at the top of the main page for 21 days unless cancelled before that date""

saruman :wink:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol saruman, there are lots of things that would be excellent but the problem is this forum software simply doesnt accommodate what you are asking for, you get a simple choice, i.e. sticky or not. No date duration can be attached to them

the sticky block section on the front page works in a completely different fashion to the actual forums themselves

The only way for stickies in the forums to be tidied up is manually, and i believe this is already in hand with the moderators.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> lol saruman, there are lots of things that would be excellent but the problem is this forum software simply doesnt accommodate what you are asking for, you get a simple choice, i.e. sticky or not. No date duration can be attached to them
> 
> the sticky block section on the front page works in a completely different fashion to the actual forums themselves
> 
> The only way for stickies in the forums to be tidied up is manually, and i believe this is already in hand with the moderators.


 hi i think you misunderstand :wink: :? i am saying when people post a rallie or informal meet they put the date off the ralliie
or informal meet in the title. so you dont have to open the thread to see when it is/ apart from that ok y dokey

RAY


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi saruman

There are lots of issues here, I presume you've already read the topic explaining about stickies?
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=16276
It's a compromise thing about putting dates in the title, I understand that having a date in makes it easy for members - but it also makes the sticky block untidy if the title becomes too long. After all, members only need to visit the scrolling rally block on the front page where all the events are listed in chronological order.
Sticky posts expire after 21 days *from the front page only* within the forums they remain for ever until cancelled manually. We have been trying to tidy these old posts up, but there are some technical problems with one or two and they won't die a death. :evil: 
Nuke has just made some amendments to the scrolling block so hopefully the events will cancel themselves now when out of date. Previously it required Nuke to do the job manually.
Please bear with us, these things all need a fair bit of technical input to resolve, we'll get there eventually.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

gaspode said:


> Hi saruman
> 
> There are lots of issues here, I presume you've already read the topic explaining about stickies?
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=16276
> ...


hi gaspode
okey dokey points taken :wink: thanks for the reply  great job by the way 

RAY


----------

